# Balanço Inverno 2007/2008



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 22:28)

Bonito serviço alguém abriu a porta do frigorifico e agora não sabem como fechar talvez lá vá com CO2 vá tudo a inspirar e a expirar duas vezes a ver se aquecemos o planeta... haaa comam feijoada ao pequeno almoço, almoço, lanche, jantar e ceia faço-no pelo vosso planeta e pelo pessoal que gosta da praia 

*Frio matou mais de mil pessoas na região  *

Diversos países asiáticos tiveram o inverno mais frio das últimas décadas com poderosas ondas de frio em janeiro e fevereiro deste ano. A imagem abaixo ilustra como foi frio entre 17 e 24 de janeiro na comparação com anos anteriores. Em alguns locais, a temperatura chegou a ficar 20ºC abaixo da média (áreas em azul escuro). O frio mais intenso ocorreu no Irã, Afeganistão, Turcomenistão, Usbequistão e no Tajiquistão. No Afeganistão, o frio custou a vida de mil pessoas.






*O resfriamento global em gráficos  *

A Universidade do Alabama Huntsville (UAH) divulgou os seus dados de medição de temperatura global para fevereiro mediante o sistema de Microwave Sounder Unit (MSU). A anomalia de temperatura planetária que em janeiro foi negativa (-0,046°C) se elevou para 0,016°C. A mudança, portanto, foi mínima com um aquecimento de tão-somente 0,05°C. Notável é a diferença em relação há um ano atrás. Em janeiro de 2007, a anomalia de temperatura global calculada pela UAH era de 0,594ºC enquanto em janeiro deste ano foi de -0,046ºC, uma queda de 0,588ºC em doze meses. Em fevereiro, a temperatura média do hemisfério sul apurada pela Universidade do Alabama apresentou uma anomalia negativa de -0,21ºC. Foi a maior anomalia negativa no hemisfério meridional desde maio de 2006, mas se considerados apenas os meses de fevereiro desde 1993 a metade sul do planeta não tinha um fevereiro com temperatura tão baixa. Janeiro, em escala global, tinha sido o mais frio desde 2000.





Todos os principais indicadores de temperatura planetária (RSS, UAH, HadCRUT e GISS) indicaram um forte resfriamento neste começo de 2008. No caso do inglês HadCRUT, a anomalia de temperatura caiu de 0,632ºC em janeiro de 2007 para 0,037 em janeiro de 2008, um declínio de 0,595ºC.





Outra medição por satélite, assim como a da UAH, é feita pela Remote Sensing Systems. No caso da RSS, que deve divulgar o seu valor para fevereiro nas próximas horas, a anomalia de temperatura em janeiro ficou em -0,08ºC contra 0,549ºC um ano antes, queda acentuada de 0,62ºC em doze meses. O resfriamento planetário, acompanhando o fenômeno La Niña, foi especialmente rápido no segundo semestre do ano passado.





O declínio se torna ainda mais significativo se observada toda a série histórica de dados da RSS desde 1978. A temperatura em janeiro de 2008 estava no patamar das décadas de 80 e 90.





A tendência de aquecimento no planeta nos últimos trinta anos é evidente por todos os métodos de medição. O interessante é que, contrariando as projeções de uma elevação contínua nesta década, o aquecimento global atingiu um pico quando do Super El Niño de 1998 e manteve-se praticamente estabilizado desde então. Veja a evolução das anomalias de temperatura da Terra desde 1978 pelos dados da RSS, UAH, HadCRUT e GISS.





O resfriamento ocorrido no planeta nos últimos meses e particularmente em janeiro de 2008 foi extremamente significativo. Tome-se, por exemplo, os dados do GISS da NASA que historicamente tem um bias aquecimentista em seus dados. A queda na temperatura de janeiro de 2007 para janeiro de 2008 parece ter sido a maior de um ano para o outro no tocante ao primeiro mês do ano desde o início da série histórica em 1800. Veja no gráfico a evolução das anomalias de temperatura da Terra nos meses de janeiro calculadas pelo GISS (leia-se também Jim Hansen que é consultor do Al Gore) desde 1880.





O resfriamento global dos últimos meses não se presta para dizer definitivamente que a tendência de aquecimento global das últimas décadas chegou ao fim, mas reforça a idéia que a temperatura do planeta tem respondido muito mais às forçantes naturais do clima (El Niño/La Niña e atividade solar) do que aos níveis de dióxido de carbono (ver artigo de Joseph D’Aleo). Como assinalei na minha coluna no jornal ABC há poucas semanas, o quadro atual pode ser transitório (leia). O resfriamento recente acompanha um episódio forte de La Niña que causou impacto semelhante na temperatura planetária em 1999 e 2000. A queda da temperatura do planeta também se dá em um período de mínima atividade solar, assim como verificado também em 1996 que igualmente registrou um episódio de La Niña. John Cristy, professor de Ciências Atmosféricas e diretor do Earth Systems Science Center da Universidade do Alabama, observou muito bem em artigo nesta semana que doze meses de dados não estabelecem uma tendência, especialmente em um sistema tão complexo e lento como o clima planetário. Mais ainda quando a causa (La Niña) deste resfriamento de curto prazo é por demais documentada e conhecida. Observa Christy que o resfriamento é atípico, mas tem precedentes, citando a mudança ocorrida entre 1998 e 1999. À medida que este La Niña enfraquecer, a tendência mais provável para os próximos meses, a perspectiva é que a temperatura do planeta volte a aumentar. A grande questão que se estabelece é se o Pacífico está entrando em uma fase fria da PDO (Oscilação Decadal do Pacífico), assim como verificado nas décadas de 50, 70 e 70, o que resultaria em eventos de El Niño mais fracos e curtos no futuro, mais freqüentes e intensos La Niña e uma possível redução ou reversão na tendência de aquecimento planetário a longo prazo.

*Cobertura de neve no Hemisfério Norte em 2008 é a maior em décadas *

Existe uma série de indicadores que janeiro de 2008 foi um mês excepcional de inverno não apenas na América do Norte assim como no Hemisfério Norte. As agências de notícias deram conta de eventos atípicos na Arábia Saudita, Iraque e China, onde recordes de frio e neve não eram observados entre 30 e 100 anos. O sensoriamento remoto tanto da RSS como da Universidade do Alabama Huntsville (UAH) indicam anomalias significativas de temperatura global. Então vem o anúncio do NOAA de que janeiro de 2008 teve temperatura abaixo da média do século XX nos Estados Unidos. E a cobertura de gelo no Ártico que se recuperou rapidamente.

Acrescente a isso as imagens e informações do NOAA (acima) e da Rutgers University de grandes anomalias na cobertura de neve no Hemisfério Norte em janeiro de 2008. Segundo o Rutgers Global Snow Lab, foi registrada a maior anomalia de cobertura de neve no Hemisfério Norte em janeiro desde o início das observações em 1966, situando-se pouco acima do recorde anterior de janeiro de 1984. Mais. É a segunda maior cobertura de neve em qualquer mês do ano de toda a série histórica de observações, perdendo apenas para fevereiro de 1978. Veja o ranking dos meses com maior cobertura de neve (em milhões de quilômetros quadrados) no Hemisfério Norte.





Ranking

Ano Hemisfério Norte  Eurásia América do Norte América do Norte (sem Groenlândia) 





Finalmente, há ainda o intenso La Niña que seria o causador de tudo isso e que pode sinalizar uma mudança definitiva de fase no Pacífico.

In: Metsul

Podia aqui acrescentar mais 1001 coisas que ocorreram neste Inverno que foi de extremos mas penso que todos nós temos conhecimento como a neve no Iraque no Egipto e varias vezes na Itália (Roma) e Grécia e claro recordes de frio batidos em Portugal no mês de Novembro no dia 18 sendo o recorde -10.9ºC e a temperatura anterior de -9.8ºC tambem em Mirandela em 1982 no dia 1 do mesmo mês...sendo assim fica o geral e tal geral é bem frio  e assim esperemos que continue para o bem de todos e do nosso planeta.


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2008 às 22:45)

Mário, o titulo do artigo é "O resfriamento global em gráficos". Olha para os gráficos e diz-me que se é normal alguém com uma simples tendência descendente que até foi um pouco neutralizada em Fevereiro, tendência que nem sequer sobressai por aí além em termos de décadas, e diz-me com toda a sinceridade se isto não está é tudo cheio de malucos e deles todos, fanáticos do aquecimento e do "esfriamento", venha o diabo e escolha o mais alienado.

É simplesmente ridiculo os titulos que se dão às coisas, de um lado e outro da "guerra". De um lado vem o arrefecimento global do outro vem as notícias sempre alarmantes do Verão mais quente desde não sei quando. Será que não nos podemos ver livres desta gente, para mim, a roçar o alucinado ?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 22:51)

Vince disse:


> Mário, o titulo do artigo é "O resfriamento global em gráficos". Olha para os gráficos e diz-me que se é normal alguém com uma simples tendência descendente que até foi um pouco neutralizada em Fevereiro, tendência que nem sequer sobressai por aí além em termos de décadas, e diz-me com toda a sinceridade se isto não está é tudo cheio de malucos e deles todos, fanáticos do aquecimento e do "esfriamento", venha o diabo e escolha o mais alienado.
> 
> É simplesmente ridiculo os titulos que se dão às coisas, de um lado e outro da "guerra". De um lado vem o arrefecimento global do outro vem as notícias sempre alarmantes do Verão mais quente desde não sei quando. Será que não nos podemos ver livres desta gente, para mim, a roçar o alucinado ?



Sim Vince de facto tens toda a razão ainda nem tendência é vamos lá ver no que dá depende muito tambem de quem elaborou o artigo. Penso que a metsul é constituida em grande parte por climatologistas e meteorologistas logo deviam medir o que dizem  o fanatismo é um facto é algo que acontece porque uns tem a audiência toda e outros quase nenhuma ou mesmo nenhuma neste momento ainda vigora a moda do aquecimento logo quem aposta no frio é maluco  não admira que exista esta "guerra" que até já passa para os titulos dos artigos.

Afinal um aquecimento nunca é global tal como um arrefecimento tambem nunca o é.


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2008 às 23:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> depende muito tambem de quem elaborou o artigo. Penso que a metsul é constituida em grande parte por climatologistas e meteorologistas logo deviam medir o que dizem



Certo, tenho a maior admiração pelo MetSul, o melhor site de meteorologia em língua portuguesa que existe (para além do MeteoPT ), mas o Metsul são muitas pessoas e o Eugenio Hackbart (quem escreveu o artigo) sempre foi uma conhecida voz discordante da tese do aquecimento global antropogénico.

Mas também acho que este é mais um exemplo (e nós também temos alguns em Portugal) de como as pessoas estão tão obcecadas com uma tese que nem se dão conta que estão a escrever um artigo ilustrado com gráficos que são quase uma contradição com o que estão a escrever, ou melhor, estão a falar de coisas temporalmente quase irrelevantes, e estão a cometer os mesmos erros daquilo que criticam nos Al Gore's e companhias. É demasiado cedo para falar de arrefecimentos globais, ao menos deixemos passar mais uns meses que isto assim é um bocado paranoico.


----------



## rozzo (21 Mar 2008 às 04:53)

a meu ver sao absurdas as conclusoes de arrefecimento com base nos graficos apresentados..
basta olhar para tras, e ha imensos saltos para e baixo, normais da variabilidade do clima, e sao TAO OBVIOS, que nao entendo como é possivel com base num mes ou 2 ou 3 afirmar algo assim..
e pior ainda.. esta la evidente , que esquecendo esta variabilidade, é tao facil traçar uma recta com declive ascendente.. a representar o aquecimento.. a tendencia.. tao obvio.. e o mesmo nos ultimos anos depois de 1998, ao contrario da estabilizaçao referida no artigo..
mas enfim..
afirmaçoes com base deste tipo so descridibilizam a discussao e o interesse


----------

